

Not Yet A Hacker - nthnclrk
http://www.nthnclrk.com/not-yet-a-hacker/

======
jonaphin
Friend, my best advice is: Do it. Don't write about being "about" ready to get
there. Be there, and show us.

Cheesy plug: YES, you can!

Piece of advice: Have a goal in mind, and plow through!

~~~
nthnclrk
I do agree, but I had to try something different this time, and I feel like
the fact that I've stated this publicly (no matter how little the amount of
people that will read anyway) will guilt me in to persevering in those times
I'd usually drop out.

I do appreciate this though, thanks.

~~~
jonaphin
Good technic, there is a quote somewhere that sums up your strategy, which
goes something like:

"As long as you do not speak, the word is prisoner of your mouth, once spoken,
you are prisoner of your word"

Wise nthnclrk is wise :)

